

How to encode to WebM - ZeroGravitas
http://www.streamingmedia.com/Articles/Editorial/Featured-Articles/How-to-Encode-to-WebM-73208.aspx

======
mauriciob
I know this is slightly out of topic, but since the author mentioned it, after
seeing his presentation [1] on VP8 vs H264, I can't really agree with his
conclusions.

WebM clearly outruns H264 on HD video. It doesn't lose color information and
some image details due to compression, that can be seen quite easily on the HD
video comparisons: the first one shows very different lighting, which can also
be seen on the second, that is not to mention the "airbrushed" neck of the guy
(and face, but not so noticeable).

[1]
[http://www.streamingmedia.com/conferences/west2010/presentat...](http://www.streamingmedia.com/conferences/west2010/presentations/SMWest-2010-H264-VP8.pdf)

~~~
pohl
How can one tell from side-by-side captures that aren't even the same frames
and where it's not clearly stated whether or not they're even comparable
bitrates?

~~~
mikepurvis
Also, presented themselves as lossy JPG images.

------
dmaz
Is this not a comparison of libvpx against itself using various parameters
from GUI frontends?

~~~
modeless
No, it isn't not.

------
originalgeek
I don't understand how "it's time to start looking at encoding for WebM" when
it is also "time to start dropping support for IE6", and both browsers have
comparable market share.

~~~
pygy_
Perhaps because one of them is on the rise while the other is on the go?

------
flawawa2
I might be wrong but wasn't streamingmedia.com doing some bullshit Theora vs
H264 comparison before?

